# iBook mirror screen problems



## westrick (May 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently using an iBook G4 1GHZ mac. I am also using a 17" NEC LCD. I also have the adapter cable in which I can connect the NEC LCD. I have everything connected up and working properly. The thing is I put my computer inside of my pull out drawer in my desk and then just use my NEC as a monitor. Everything works fine when I am not in mirror mode. I set my setting on my NEC to 1280x1024 and my iBook stays at its max and standard resolution of 1024x768. When I switch to mirror mode and set my ibook in the drawer it will not let me set my NEC monitor at any higher resolution than 1024x768. I know this is probably a rare problem, but any type of help would be very much apreciated.

Thanks,
West


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

westrick said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am currently using an iBook G4 1GHZ mac. I am also using a 17" NEC LCD. I also have the adapter cable in which I can connect the NEC LCD. I have everything connected up and working properly. The thing is I put my computer inside of my pull out drawer in my desk and then just use my NEC as a monitor. Everything works fine when I am not in mirror mode. I set my setting on my NEC to 1280x1024 and my iBook stays at its max and standard resolution of 1024x768. When I switch to mirror mode and set my ibook in the drawer it will not let me set my NEC monitor at any higher resolution than 1024x768. I know this is probably a rare problem, but any type of help would be very much apreciated.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding the problem, but when you're in mirror mode the monitor doing the mirroring will be exactly the same resolution as the monitor being mirrored. If you want the NEC to have 1280x1024 resolution you'll need to have the iBook set to that resolution as well (if possible -- never used an iBook, so I don't know).


----------



## westrick (May 18, 2005)

Well this is true, but an ibook 12" only does 1204x768, but when i try to mirror it at 1024x1280 the NEC will try to do it but it ends up filling only like half the screen.


----------



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

In mirror mode, the external monitor is limited to the resolution of the internal monitor, therefore you can only go up to 1024x768 (while in this mode). This is because it is mirroring the same image - to the pixel - so having more space on the external while there is still less on the internal would cause it to not be mirroring..so ..yeah.


----------



## DvD_Playa (May 31, 2005)

I do the Split off 2 monitors too with my Titanium (as i do with my TV, with a S-Video cable).....Mirrored is pointless...goto yer prefs and put the MOnitors thing up on yer top bar (to make it more accessible). And as you probably know, you DETECT DISPLAYS...turn off mirroring...it can be tricky...jus keep it turned off. At the little icon at the top, u can change both monitors individual resolution anytime u want.


----------



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think that iBooks support the dual-link display as PowerBooks do. I know that there is a hack around somewhere that lets you do that, though.


----------



## westrick (May 18, 2005)

I do have that hack it's just I can get my NEC to mirror in 1024X1028 mode without the picture filling only half of the screen.


----------

